# New Video - Call-In the Country Episode 2



## Call-In the Country (Oct 10, 2011)

I missed posting the last video but here is episode 2 of this season. John Jimenez and I had a great weekend calling in 7 and unfortunately only taking 4. You can't win them all I guess.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Another good one, thanks for sharing.


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice video!​


----------

